# 

## KK2012

Witam,

mam działkę z podłożem gliniastym. Niestety po każdym deszczu robi się basen, przy którym ten Narodowy w Warszawie - wymięka, ponieważ u mnie woda stoi jeszcze przez kilka dni. Pomyślałem, że mogę porobić w miejscach, w których woda się zbiera takie dziury, do których nasypałbym kamieni oraz piachu, dzięki czemu woda lepiej by wsiąkała. Macie jakieś inne pomysły? Działka ma pow. około 6 arów, w tym część, w której zbiera się woda to około 1,5 ara.

----------


## marynata

Ale chcesz coś docelowo tam robić np jakiś trawnik?Czy raczej tak naturalistycznie  pozostawić chwastom?
Mam taka glinę i wyprofilowałam na ile się dało spadek od domu i na to poszedł drobniejszy tłuczeń z kamieniem,a na wiosnę sypnę żwir.Bardzo ładnie się to wszystko trzyma chociaż dużo tego nie nawaliłam.kamyczki zaklinowały się w glinie i jest sucho,można normalnie chodzić.Ale zdaję sobie sprawę że w momencie kiedy będę miała jakieś plany co do tego kawałka,to trzeba to wszystko ściągać.

----------


## irqul

Zbudowałem dom na takiej działce.  
Zrobiłem opaskę drenażową wokół działki, t.j. rów o głębokości 80cm, rura drenażowa, zasypane grubym żwirem. W rogach opaski studzienki chłonne. U mnie ich głębokość ok 1,5m.
Chodzi o to, żeby dno studzienki było niżej niż warstwa gliny, w warstwie przepuszczalnej, piasku, żwirze.
Teren ukształtowałem tak, żeby dołek był tam gdzie rów drenażowy.
Działa od lat kilkunastu, woda znika po kilku godzinach.

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam,
> 
> mam działkę z podłożem gliniastym. Niestety po każdym deszczu robi się basen, przy którym ten Narodowy w Warszawie - wymięka, ponieważ u mnie woda stoi jeszcze przez kilka dni. Pomyślałem, że mogę porobić w miejscach, w których woda się zbiera takie dziury, do których nasypałbym kamieni oraz piachu, dzięki czemu woda lepiej by wsiąkała. Macie jakieś inne pomysły? Działka ma pow. około 6 arów, w tym część, w której zbiera się woda to około 1,5 ara.


Twój sposób sprawdzi się tylko wtedy kiedy dokopiesz się warstwy przepuszczalnej ,która odbierze tę wodę. Najlepiej byłoby jeśli się da wykonać drenaż lub rozsączanie wody w gruncie połączone z drenażem choć jak pisałem wyżej jeśli jest jednorodny grunt w postaci gliny to rozsączanie będzie bardzo powolne.

----------


## desmear

> Twój sposób sprawdzi się tylko wtedy kiedy dokopiesz się warstwy przepuszczalnej ,która odbierze tę wodę..


Dokładnie. Nie wspominając o tym, że jak się już do niej dokopiesz to może się okazać, że jest nawodniona i żadnej wody dodatkowo nie przyjmie.

----------


## marynata

U mnie jest tak nieprzepuszczalna glina,że woda w ogóle nie wsiąka,a przynajmniej szybciej odparowuje niż wsiąka.
Co można lepszego zrobić oprócz utworzenia spadku po którym woda sobie na bieżąco spłynie do przygotowanego miejsca żeby tam spokojnie wsiąkać czy też odparowywać?
Drugą sprawą jest poruszanie się po takiej działce chociażby zmoczonej przez deszcz,nawet jeżeli jest tak wyprofilowana że woda nie ma prawa nigdzie stać.Buty się przyklejają,człowiek się ślizga jak na lodowisku.Dorazne zasypywanie piaskiem dziur pomoże o tyle,że nie widzimy tej zalegającej wody,a działki i tak użytkować się dalej nie da.

----------


## irqul

Glina jest nieprzepuszczalna.
  Ma jednak strukturę warstwową. Pod warstwą gliny jest warstwa przepuszczalna. Żwir,piasek.  No chyba, że mamy glinę na skale  :smile: 
Jeżeli odprowadzimy chwilowy nadmiar wody opadowej niżej, to na wierzchu możemy stworzyć idealne warunki dla trawnika, na przykład. Wystarczy nadsypać kilka centymetrów ziemi, posiać trawę i już się nie ślizgamy  :roll eyes:

----------


## desmear

> Glina jest nieprzepuszczalna.
>   Ma jednak strukturę warstwową. Pod warstwą gliny jest warstwa przepuszczalna.


zgadza się. u mnie podczas odwiertów (badanie gruntu przed budową) skapitulowali na 10 metrze: stwierdzili, że nie będę kopał głębiej studni chłonnej. 
niedaleko mnie fachowcy wiercili głębinówkę. stwierdzili, że jest 38 metrów gliny.

----------


## KK2012

Przeczytałem wasze opinie i nadal nie wiem co robić.  :smile:  Docelowo w przyszłości ma być tam trawnik, więc przyjdzie około 8-10 cm czarnej ziemi na całą działkę. Nie mogę jej jednak ot tak rzucić na glinę, bo po każdym deszczu będzie robiło się błoto. Jakimś pomysłem jest zerwanie całej powierzchni i wrzucenie piachu + kamieni, ale po czymś takim można pójść z torbami.  :smile: 

Opaska w okół domu jest dobrym pomysłem, ale wszystko sprowadza się do tego, żeby dokopać się do warstwy przepuszczalnej. Nie obejdzie się bez koparki, nad czym ubolewam oraz wiedzy kiedy warstwa jest już przepuszczalna a kiedy nie.

Co do rur drenażowych to mam je porobione do każdej rynny. Rury drenażowe mają jednak to do siebie, że z czasem się zapychają, wolałbym coś bardziej naturalnego, żeby woda po prostu wsiąkała w grunt i tyle.

----------


## marynata

Jak najbardziej możesz zasypać te dołki piaskiem i żwirkiem.
Zastanów się tylko czy warto to robić,skoro docelowe przeznaczenie terenu jest zupełnie inne,a każdy szczęśliwy posiadacz gliny wie że takie dorazne działania nie skutkują wcale tym że działkę można normalnie użytkować. 
Ale jak masz gdzieś pod ręką ten piasek i żwir bez konieczności kupowania,to syp.

----------


## Blechert

Najtaniej będzie wyprofilować spadek na działce i wykopać rów na końcu tego spadku.

----------


## Aedifico

> Przeczytałem wasze opinie i nadal nie wiem co robić.  Docelowo w przyszłości ma być tam trawnik, więc przyjdzie około 8-10 cm czarnej ziemi na całą działkę. Nie mogę jej jednak ot tak rzucić na glinę, bo po każdym deszczu będzie robiło się błoto. Jakimś pomysłem jest zerwanie całej powierzchni i wrzucenie piachu + kamieni, ale po czymś takim można pójść z torbami. 
> 
> Opaska w okół domu jest dobrym pomysłem, ale wszystko sprowadza się do tego, żeby dokopać się do warstwy przepuszczalnej. Nie obejdzie się bez koparki, nad czym ubolewam oraz wiedzy kiedy warstwa jest już przepuszczalna a kiedy nie.
> 
> Co do rur drenażowych to mam je porobione do każdej rynny. Rury drenażowe mają jednak to do siebie, że z czasem się zapychają, wolałbym coś bardziej naturalnego, żeby woda po prostu wsiąkała w grunt i tyle.


W najniższym punkcie działki rozsączanie http://azura.pl/ i w nie podpięte drenaże rozporowadzone po działce wykonane w obsypce żwirowej i owinięte geowłókniną o dobrym współczynniku filtracji. Może i bez koparki się nie obejedzie ale jak ktoś pyta jak dolecieć na księżyc to przecież nie oodpowiadamy na miotle. Warunki są jakie są i albo się coś robi albo nie, czasami skrótów nie ma. To tak jaby się spytać lekarza czy sobie można samemu trepanację zrobić bo taniej...

Tańsza wersja skrzynek , tzw. ekonomiczna to powijanie skrzynek po piwku  :smile:  geowłókniną i zasypanie żwirem płukanym.

----------


## KK2012

Rozumiem, że drenaże muszą mieć jakieś ujście. Azura to trochę droga sprawa, wolałbym zrobić coś takiego jak przy rynnach, czyli zawinięte rury drenażowe na końcu, obsypane żwirem. Pytanie tylko gdzie ma być drugi koniec tych drenaży. Przy rynnach wchodziły one w rurę, a w tym przypadku mają tak sterczeń w ziemi zadarte ku górze albo zupełnie leżeć?

Czy glina ma jakąś uniwersalna głębokość przepuszczalności czy na każdym terenie jest inny?

----------


## marynata

Nie masz opisanych w projekcie poszczególnych warstw gleby u siebie?

----------


## irqul

Najprościej jest się rozejrzeć wokół i pogadać. Z sąsiadami, z tymi, którzy kładli instalacje, kopali studnie, fundamenty i.t.p.
O tym jaka jest struktura gleby, jak w okolicy poradzili sobie z podobnymi problemami.
Dopiero z tą wiedzą projektowałbym rozwiązanie.
Gdybym, u siebie,  miał warstwę gliny o grubości 10m, to bym się zastanowił nad zrobieniem oczka wodnego. Ludzie wydają wielkie pieniądze na uszczelnienie takiego  :wink:

----------


## marynata

I tak trzeba uszczelniać,bo woda mająca kontakt z gliną jest zamulona  :wink:

----------


## Briksdal

Jak wielokrotnie było napisane podstawa to grunt chłonny.  Jak sama nazwa wskazuje studnia ma wodę chłonąć. Czy będzie to Azzura, czy skrzynki z piwka  :smile: , czy żelbetowa studnia chłonna z wypełnienie kruszywem to istota działania jest taka sama. 
Czy na działce masz tylko "swoją" deszczówkę czy też napływa Ci z terenów sąsiednich? Możesz próbować się od niej odciąć lekko wynoszą teren, ale zrobisz problem sąsiadowi. Jeżeli zaś masz wysoki poziom wód gruntowych to musisz drenować a wody, "gdzieś" odprowadzić.

----------


## KK2012

Na działce mam tylko swoją deszczówkę. Jestem odgrodzony małym murkiem od sąsiadów, poza tym mam płaski teren przez co woda stoi w miejscu. Sąsiadom woda spływa z działek, ale kiedyś tez będą musieli sobie wyrównać skos i nie lać wody do sąsiednich działek tak jak robią to teraz.

Myślę, że wykopię dziurę, zasypię ją kamieniami i piaskiem, zobaczę jak woda się będzie zachowywała. Jak będzie lepiej to przysypię to wszystko czarną ziemią. Nie wiem dlaczego, ale wiele dalszych działek z takim samym terenem, nie ma takiego problemu, sypnęli czarną ziemię, rzucili trawnik i nie mają basenu, więc jest szansa, że u mnie będzie podobnie.

----------


## Briksdal

Sądzę, że możesz mieć wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i może się okazać, iż wykopiesz dziurę i będzie ona pełna wody. 
Proponuję byś zlecił wykonanie odwiertów i wówczas będzie wiadomo z czym walczymy. Jeśli woda gruntowa będzie głęboko to dziura z kamieniami do dobry pomysł. Miej również na uwadze, że dach i podjazd to dodatkowa powierzchnia szczelna i punktowo będziesz wprowadzał więcej wody.

----------


## pieknyromek

Zostało tu powiedzianych kilka nieścisłości:
Glina zazwyczaj nie ma struktury warstwowej (zdarza się że ma ale niezbyt często).
To że pod gliną często jest warstwa przepuszczalna (np. piasek, żwir) to prawda ale nie znaczy to że glina ma strukturę warstwową a po prostu że glina jest warstwą geologiczną a kolejną warstwą jest np. żwir. Oczywiście sama glina też może mieć różną przepuszczalność: inną będzie mieć zwietrzała glina piaszczysta z głazikami a inną glina ilasta. 
Ktoś już to napisał: sondowanie geologiczne żeby sprawdzić co jest pod gliną i przede wszystkim jaka jest miąższość gliny. Wydaje się że najlepszym rozwiązaniem z tym problemem byłby studnia chłonna ale musimy mieć warstwę która wodę odbierze. Raczej rzadko się zdarza aby pierwszy poziom wód podziemnych (podskórne, gruntowe) miał napięte zwierciadło wody, a co za tym raczej na pewno będzie mógł odebrać wodę z powierzchni (chyba że w jakiejś dolinie).
Tylko trzeba wiedzieć ile jest gliny, może być 20m, może 60m, a może i 120m. (Z tego co wiem maksymalny opisany profil jednej warstwy gliny Polsce to ok. 200m chociaż osobiście w to wątpię). W każdym razie może być na tyle głęboko że studnia chłonna nie będzie wchodzić w rachubę. Wtedy chyba tylko proponowane już oczko wodne :smile:  i porządny trawnik na podsypce. 
Jeszcze jedno: geologia nie uznaje że są grunty (więc również gliny) nieprzepuszczalne. Każdy grunt trochę wodę przepuści. Dlatego mówi ze są grunty praktycznie nieprzepuszczalne albo bardzo trudno przepuszczalne (taka glina czy ił jeśli chodzi o osady czwartorzędowe) i lite, niespękane skały starsze.
U nas głównie na powierzchni są osady czwartorzędowe więc w nich się głównie poruszamy.

----------


## m4rsh4ll

To ja zadam też pytanie, skoro będziemy mieli np wodę gruntową na głębokości 1,5metra, to jak wykopie dół na 2metry i wpuszczę do dołu rurę odprowadzającą deszczówkę z dachu,  to czy stan wód gruntowych  w tym dołku będzie rósł, czy poziom będzie się wyrównywał z ogólnym poziomem wód gruntowych na danym terenie, czyli, ze ta woda będzie wnikać do całości. 

Mam u siebie pierwszą warstwę ziemi taką strasznie błotnistą po deszczu, poziom wód gruntowych jest raczej niski, bo mieszkam na wzgórzu. Kopiąc w starej piwniczce po czarnej ziemi dotarłem do ciemnego piasku jakieś ~3m. Piasek był wilgotny i myślę, żeby tam wpuścić rurę z deszczówką, tylko się zastanawiam czy jeśli jest to warstwa przepuszczalna, czy będzie w stanie odebrać całość wody z dachu, czasami jest na prawdę sporo tej wody. Pewnie nikt mi na to pytanie nie oopowie, pewnie muszę po prostu zrobić eksperyment..

----------


## pieknyromek

Do m4rsh4ll
Z przyjemnością odpowiem na to pytanie: nikt nie odpowie Ci na to pytanie w 100% pewnie i dobrze bez badań na miejscu :wink:  A i po badaniach zawsze zostanie jakaś doza niepewności. Bo zawsze może być jakaś gwałtowna zmiana budowy geologicznej której się nie wyłapie, a wiadomo że nikt o zdrowych zmysłach nie zapłaci dużej kasy za jakieś super szczegółowe badania pod zrobienie drenażu czy odpływu wody z rynny. 
OK. a teraz konkrety.
Co do pierwszego pytania to woda z rury będzie czasowo podnosić poziom wody w dole(studni chłonnej) a potem opadać do poziomu 1,5m, czyli normalnego poziomu wód gruntowych na tym terenie (oczywiście trzeba pamiętać o tym że poziom wód gruntowych również ulega wahaniom więc nie zawsze będzie to 1,5m). Woda dopływająca będzie "rozchodzić" się w ośrodku skalnym. Natomiast pytanie jak szybko będzie to następować - to już zależy od tego jakie właściwości ma ten ośrodek. Jeśli dobrze przepuszcza wodę (żwir, gruby piasek) to bardzo szybko odbierze nadmiar wody. W innym wypadku ten czas będzie się wydłużał.
Faktycznie skoro mieszkasz na wzgórzu można zakładać że poziom wód jest niski, ale to tez zależy od bud. geol. 
To że piasek był wilgotny jeszcze specjalnie niczego nie przesądza. Pytanie czy jeśli zostawisz ten wykop powiedzmy na dobę czy napłynie tam woda? Zakładając że nie napłynie to można by spróbować tam zrobić studnię chłonną, Oczywiście odpowiednio dużą i chłonną aby odebrać również "dużą wodę" w trakcie długiego i ulewnego deszczu(czyli duża dostawa wody w krótkim czasie). 
Polecam mój dzienniczek, tam może znajdziesz inspiracje dla siebie.

----------

